# Mouse Train to New York



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I will be heading up to Long Island, New York sometime next week.. I will not be bringing any of my mice with me, but I _MIGHT_ be able to transport a few mice with me if anyone else needs. I will not be able to deliver them -whomever is buying them from you needs to be able to pick them up from the house I will be staying in. Message me for any details.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometime next week? Anything more specific than that?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I should be leaving Monday, and returning by Wednesday or Thursday


----------

